

$75 million in drugs stolen from an Eli Lilly warehouse - sublemonic
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704688604575125522684707974.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection

======
jeremymims
Is that $75 million we'd pay for the drugs in the US? Or would it merely be
the $5 million they'd pay for the drugs in Canada? Headline should probably
read $2 million in drugs stolen. :-)

------
nfnaaron
$75M of anything inside, and not even a rent-a-cop on site?

~~~
pasbesoin
What's the (true) replacement cost?

What's the pharma co's liability due to theft?

I didn't just recheck the article (saw it earlier), but IIRC the $75MM cited
is wholesale cost to downstream distributors (next step in the distribution
chain).

At the same time, it does kind of, in a sideways fashion, help make a mockery
of our so-called "war on [illegal] drugs".

EDIT: Although, with regard to my last sentence, the article (or the one I
saw, if not WSJ) does point out that no narcotics nor stimulants were present.

